# Time Release Food Blocks?



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Are there any time release food blocks for bettas? I'm going to leave for a week long vacation, and I don't have anyone who can come and feed Flapjack for me:-?

I was thinking about automatic food feeders, but they all seem to big for my tank, so I dont know.....


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

My professor had one for her betta. I don't know where she got it or what brand it is - but I know they are out there. Her's made the tank messy though.


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

Wal Mart has Tetra Brand time release tropical fish feeders. I don't know how well they work, they're about $4-5.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They CAN be left alone for a week and not be fed but I think most of us would rather have our fish fed. There is a vacation feeder made by Tetra that is a gel feeder that doesn't (or isn't supposed to) mess up your water.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

oh ok thanks =) have you seen it/used it, or do you know where to get it?
I was contemplating on not feeding him, but I just would feel bad, and worry too much about him=(


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

Scienceluvr8 said:


> do you know where to get it?
> =(


Walmart has them for 4 or 5 dollars


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I saw a Betta specific time release fish food at Petsmart. I think it was Top Fin.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

oh yeah, you previously posted that lol. Thanks, I'll probably be checking some stores this weekend


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I would much prefer that, than those automatic fish feeders. I'll take a look =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Petsmart has the Tetra gel feeders.


----------



## NetGeek (Jun 8, 2009)

I tried the timed release blocks from Top Fin. They left a gummy mess on the bottom of the tank and Mr. Foosh I wouldn't go anywhere near it.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

ok, thanks for the insight netgeek! I'll be staying away from those! =)


----------

